# Sears st 10 for sale



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

It's a 1968 with 42 in front plow and 42 in mower deck along with a three point hitch need it sold for school asking 600 maybe a trailer trade runs great everything is how it should be and works and runs great text or call 13309799674 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Pictures are always nice


----------

